# Pharaoh - Sekhmet



## HansZimmer

Composed by Harry Beckett or Keith Zizza for the videogame Pharaoh and inserted by @Aries in the competition alkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## HansZimmer

For the notify service:
@verandai 
@Ethereality
@Chibi Ubu
@ThaNotoriousNIC
@pjang23


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. (1*1 + 1*3) / 2 = 2


----------

